#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Verantwoordelijk voor schade aan apparatuur?

## JB_sound_light

Na afgelopen maand een opdracht gedaan te hebben in Bloemendaal heb ik door weersomstandigheden (zand) voor ca  25.000,- schade aan A/V apparatuur. 

Schades zijn o.a.:
- Diverse truss gezandstraald
- Vervanging faders, printplaten en schoonmaakkosten CDJ-2000 en DJM-800
- Diverse lampen spots (theaterspots en sunstrips)
- Zandvrij maken van line array, versterk racks, movingheads en sunstrips.

Ik heb deze schade aangegeven aan de huurder maar deze is niet verzekerd voor weersinvloeden en geeft aan dat ik nalatig geweest ben doordat de truss carre podiums welke ik aangeleverd heb afgedekt zijn met gaasdoeken waar zand doorheen is gekomen. De huurder dreigt nu dus met juridische stappen.

Heeft iemand ervaring met soortgelijke situaties? Ben ik inderdaad nalatig geweest met de relatief kwetsbare podiums of kan ik dit volledig op de huurder verhalen?

Mvg,

JB

----------


## Jan van Duren

heb er geen ervaring mee. maar is een gesprekje met een jurist geen idee. bedrag is nogal fors te noemen.

ben wel van mening dat wanneer iemand iets bij je huurt hij dan ook verantwoordelijk is voor het gebruik van deze spullen.  Ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt.

succes.

----------


## frederic

Eerst en vooral kan de huurder moeilijk juridische stappen ondernemen, want hij heeft als partij geen schade gezien het jou materiaal is.
Tenzij natuurlijk jij verkeerd materiaal hebt afgeleverd, volgens het gevraagde materiaal waardoor zijn feestje/ show verkeerd afgelopen is.

Je zal moeten kijken wat je exact overeengekomen bent bij het afsluiten van het verhuurcontract.

Heb jij die spullen terplekke afgeleverd en gemonteerd? Wist je op voorhand waarvoor en waar jou spullen zouden gebruikt worden?
Indien voorgaande 2 vragen ja zijn, lijkt het me moeilijk dit te verhalen op de huurder, gezien de schade afkomstig is van weersomstandigheden, en niet van de huurder zelf
(vb verkeerde handelingen).
Tenzij natuurlijk je expliciet vermeld in het contract dat schade van weersomstandigheden ten laste zijn van de huurder.

Vb het is een groot verschil tussen de huurder die materiaal komt huren en overeenkomt dat het voor binnengebruik is, terwijl hij het buiten gebruikt, of hij meteen zegt het is voor buitengebruik en je geeft het toch mee.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wil niet heel flauw doen maar dat zand in Bloemendaal ligt er al even, is ook algemeen bekend dat het overal in gaat zitten wanneer er een beetje wind opsteekt.
De huurder is in dit verhaal volgens mij niet nalatig geweest, hij heeft het gehuurde gebruikt waarvoor hij het gehuurd heeft.
Acht de kans dan ook heel klein dat je de schade ergens kunt verhalen, zeker wanneer je zelf de apparatuur geplaatst en opgebouwd hebt en er dus heel duidelijk aantoonbaar was dat jij ervan op de hoogte was dat het aan zand blootgesteld kon worden.

----------


## JB_sound_light

> Heb jij die spullen terplekke afgeleverd en gemonteerd? Wist je op voorhand waarvoor en waar jou spullen zouden gebruikt worden?
> Indien voorgaande 2 vragen ja zijn, lijkt het me moeilijk dit te verhalen op de huurder, gezien de schade afkomstig is van weersomstandigheden, en niet van de huurder zelf
> (vb verkeerde handelingen).
> Tenzij natuurlijk je expliciet vermeld in het contract dat schade van weersomstandigheden ten laste zijn van de huurder.
> 
> Vb het is een groot verschil tussen de huurder die materiaal komt huren en overeenkomt dat het voor binnengebruik is, terwijl hij het buiten gebruikt, of hij meteen zegt het is voor buitengebruik en je geeft het toch mee.



Ik heb de spullen inderdaad terplekke afgeleverd, podiums zelf gemonteerd (en bedacht) en ook het hele event de apparatuur zelf in beheer gehouden. Ik wist van te voren dat het event op het strand zou plaatsvinden inderdaad.

----------


## SPS

> Ik heb de spullen inderdaad terplekke afgeleverd, podiums zelf gemonteerd (en bedacht) en ook het hele event de apparatuur zelf in beheer gehouden. Ik wist van te voren dat het event op het strand zou plaatsvinden inderdaad.



Dan heb je volgens mij geen apparatuur verhuurd, maar een project uitgevoerd voor een klant.
Eventuele problemen had je dus zelf in moeten schatten en adequate maatregelen moeten nemen.

Als er zoiets als Pukkelpop was gebeurd daar op het strand was je als uitvoerder ook zeker niet makkelijk weggekomen.
m.a.w. je was total in control, en dus verantwoordelijk!

Paul

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb de spullen inderdaad terplekke afgeleverd, podiums zelf gemonteerd (en bedacht) en ook het hele event de apparatuur zelf in beheer gehouden. Ik wist van te voren dat het event op het strand zou plaatsvinden inderdaad.



en toen heb je tegen alle zandkorrels heel hard : "Ga weg" geroepen, en dat deden ze niet? 

Ik had een 22kHz fluittoontje over de PA gezet, dat heeft mij altijd prima geholpen tegen zand....

----------


## JB_sound_light

> Eerst en vooral kan de huurder moeilijk juridische stappen ondernemen, want hij heeft als partij geen schade gezien het jou materiaal is.
> Tenzij natuurlijk jij verkeerd materiaal hebt afgeleverd, volgens het gevraagde materiaal waardoor zijn feestje/ show verkeerd afgelopen is.



Een van de podiums is afgesloten door de schade aan het apparatuur (zand), de huurder claimt dus dat hij schade heeft opgelopen door o.a. het boeken van artiesten welke niet hebben kunnen optreden. Hierdoor zijn bezoekers ontevreden en claimen zij refunds. De huurder legt deze schuld dus bij mij omdat het podium redelijk open was en de zand in de apparatuur heeft kunnen komen.

Ik zit dus met schade aan mijn eigen apparatuur én deze claim van de huurder.

----------


## SPS

> Een van de podiums is afgesloten door de schade aan het apparatuur (zand), de huurder claimt dus dat hij schade heeft opgelopen door o.a. het boeken van artiesten welke niet hebben kunnen optreden. Hierdoor zijn bezoekers ontevreden en claimen zij refunds. De huurder legt deze schuld dus bij mij omdat het podium redelijk open was en de zand in de apparatuur heeft kunnen komen.
> 
> Ik zit dus met schade aan mijn eigen apparatuur én deze claim van de huurder.



Je hebt een flink probleem lijkt me...

----------


## MusicXtra

Tenzij er sprake was van buitengewone omstandigheden denk ik dat je een serieus probleem hebt....
Ik kan me dan ook voorstellen dat de huurder jou aansprakelijk stelt omdat je onvoldoende maatregelen hebt genomen tegen de omstandigheden terwijl die te verwachten zijn.
Hoe lullig dat ook voor jou is.

----------


## JB_sound_light

> Tenzij er sprake was van buitengewone omstandigheden denk ik dat je een serieus probleem hebt....
> Ik kan me dan ook voorstellen dat de huurder jou aansprakelijk stelt omdat je onvoldoende maatregelen hebt genomen tegen de omstandigheden terwijl die te verwachten zijn.
> Hoe lullig dat ook voor jou is.



Ik geloof dat het windkracht 6 was die dag, waardoor er dus echt sprake was van een "zandstorm". Dit is normaal gesproken niet het geval natuurlijk. Dit had ik dus zo ook niet verwacht.

----------


## SPS

> Ik geloof dat het windkracht 6 was die dag, waardoor er dus echt sprake was van een "zandstorm". Dit is normaal gesproken niet het geval natuurlijk. Dit had ik dus zo ook niet verwacht.



Weersverwachtingen??? Altijd belangrijk bij buiten-events. Zeker op het strand...
Daarnaast lijkt met me sowieso zeer raadzaam om bij events op het strand goede afspraken met de organisator te maken over verantwoordelijkheden enz.
Ik neem aan dat in je in je verhuurvoorwaarden goed hebt ingedekt tegen gevolgschade die een klant bij je wil claimen??

----------


## MusicXtra

Was dit voorspeld?
En was dit ook al het geval tijdens de opbouw?
Volgens mij valt windkracht 6 ook niet echt onder 'buitengewone omstandigheden' tenzij je dit expliciet in je voorwaarden vermeldt.

----------


## JB_sound_light

> Was dit voorspeld?
> En was dit ook al het geval tijdens de opbouw?
> Volgens mij valt windkracht 6 ook niet echt onder 'buitengewone omstandigheden' tenzij je dit expliciet in je voorwaarden vermeldt.



Dit was ook het geval tijdens de opbouw inderdaad.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan ligt de verantwoordelijkheid 100% zeker helemaal bij jou....
Wanneer je op dat moment besloten had je spullen niet te plaatsen had je denk ik meer kans gehad om onder een claim uit te komen.

----------


## Gast1401081

stel je eerst ff voor, ( in je profiel)  ik krijg de indruk dat we met beun de haas, of een hoax te maken hebben...

----------


## SPS

> stel je eerst ff voor, ( in je profiel)  ik krijg de indruk dat we met beun de haas, of een hoax te maken hebben...



En toen werd het stil......................

----------


## frederic

> stel je eerst ff voor, ( in je profiel)  ik krijg de indruk dat we met beun de haas, of een hoax te maken hebben...



Ik heb eerder de indruk dat we de "huarder" aan de lijn hebben.  :Wink:

----------


## JB_sound_light

Bedankt voor jullie feedback, dit zal me zeker helpen in het maken van de juiste toekomstige stappen/beslissingen.

----------


## SPS

> Bedankt voor jullie feedback, dit zal me zeker helpen in het maken van de juiste toekomstige stappen/beslissingen.



Hmmm zou Tom Poes zeggen..

----------


## renevanh

Als de organisator netjes een evenementenverzekering heeft afgesloten kunnen jullie door samen te werken alle schade op die verzekering verhalen.

Zo niet, dan heb je (dat mag ik toch hopen!) een bedrijfsaansprakelijkheid verzekering die uitkeerd op het moment dat een opdrachtgever jou aansprakelijk stelt. Meestal gaan die tot 2,5 miljoen per claim. 
Ook hier is samenwerken een oplossing waardoor beide schades volgens mij prima op de verzekering verhaalt kunnen worden.

----------


## speakertech

> Als de organisator netjes een evenementenverzekering heeft afgesloten kunnen jullie door samen te werken alle schade op die verzekering verhalen.
> 
> Zo niet, dan heb je (dat mag ik toch hopen!) een bedrijfsaansprakelijkheid verzekering die uitkeerd op het moment dat een opdrachtgever jou aansprakelijk stelt. Meestal gaan die tot 2,5 miljoen per claim. 
> Ook hier is samenwerken een oplossing waardoor beide schades volgens mij prima op de verzekering verhaalt kunnen worden.



Volgens mij geldt dat niet bij nalatigheid.
Het lijkt erop, dat iemand iets verhuurd heeft, dat niet geschikt is  voor het karwei. Daar is hijzelf helemaal verantwoordelijk voor. Als een  klant dus wat huurt voor gebruik op een strand, dan zal de apparatuur  water- en stofdicht horen te zijn. De klant mag dat gewoon verwachten.  Het is duidelijk dat het weer in Nederland kan omslaan als een blad van  een boom. Wind is aan een strand ook al niet ongebruikelijk, dus waar  gaat het over. Ik doe parkoersversterking en wat buiten staat is bestand  tegen alle weersinvloeden. De kritische apparatuur staat dan in de bus  of binnen. Voor de regie had je naast het podium ook een containerunit  weg kunnen zetten voor de licht en geluidsregie. Die kantoorcontainers  zijn meestal redelijk stofdicht. Ik denk dus dat de verhuurder nat gaat.
Speakertech

----------


## BJD

Het hangt er denk ik ook vanaf wat de opdrachtomschrijving is geweest. Naar mijn idee zit er verschil tussen of de klant een lijst met spullen heeft besteld (tot op de lengte truss en het aantal mic kabels) met de vraag om het te plaatsen of de klant gevraagd heeft om een probleem op te lossen. Het verschil tussen een verhuur klus doen of een productie draaien met eigen materiaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk dat de opdrachtomschrijving er niet eens veel toe doet. Als de verhuurder een podium op het strand op heeft gebouwd bij windkracht 6 dan heeft hij dus willens en wetens nagelaten aanvullende maatregelen te nemen tegen de consequenties die dergelijke windsnelheden op een strand met zich meebrengen. Het lag simpelweg in de lijn der verwachting dat zand een probleem zou vormen, dan neem je dus heel bewust het risico dat er schade ontstaat en dat de opdrachtgever schade lijdt.
Geen enkele verzekering zal schade op deze manier ontstaan gaan vergoeden.

----------


## JB_sound_light

Zal toch eerlijk zijn en bekennen dat ik geen verhuurder ben :P

Ik ben de huurder en wilde toch eens van jullie zelf horen hoe jullie aankijken tegen dit voorval. De A/V leverancier heeft me deze claim dus gestuurd waar ik het uiteraard niet mee eens ben. Zoals al eerder door een member gepost ben ik van mening dat hij zelf verantwoordelijk is doordat hij het project zelf heeft uitgevoerd en bedacht. 

Uiteraard heb ik een evenementen verzekering afgesloten maar ik betwijfel of deze tegemoet zal komen in deze claim. Helemaal aangezien de PA's (line-arrays) etc totaal niet overdekt zijn geweest en midden in de regen en zand hebben gestaan.

Onderstaand de kosten gespecificeerd. Zijn dit normale/gangbare prijzen of probeert er nu iemand goud geld te verdienen over de rug van een verzekering?

Schade apparatuur 
Martin Atomic 1  176,00  176,00
Gel vervangen
Showtec sunstrip active 22  142,50  3.135,00
Voeding & triax doorgebrand
Truss S31 300cm 24  209,00  5.016,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 200cm 8  156,00  1.248,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 100cm 5  102,00  510,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 50cm 7  77,55  542,85
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 C012 4  160,00  640,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 C017 8  160,00  1.280,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 Box 2  261,00  522,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 cirkel 2m (full) 1  1.125,00  1.125,00
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 cirkel 4m (1 cut) 1  444,50  444,50
Gezandstraald
Truss S31 cirkel 8m (3 cuts) 1  1.061,65  1.061,65
Gezandstraald
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  335,00  335,00
Faders & printplaat vervangen, schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  230,00  230,00
Faders & printplaat vervangen, schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  275,00  275,00
Faders & printplaat vervangen, schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  105,00  105,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  220,00  220,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer CDJ-2000 1  180,00  180,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer DJM-800 1  240,00  240,00
Faders & printplaat vervangen, schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer DJM-800 1  285,00  285,00
Faders & printplaat vervangen, schoonmaakkosten
Pioneer DJM-800 1  175,00  175,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaakkosten
A&H PA12 mixer 1  310,00  310,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaken
A&H mix wizard mixer 1  325,00  325,00
Faders vervangen en schoonmaken
Diverse lampen spots 12  15,00  180,00
theaterspots,sunstrips
Schoonmaak uren Line array 12  45,00  540,00
Zand vrij maken
Schoonmaak uren Subwoofers 8  45,00  360,00
Zand vrij maken
Schoonmaak uren Versterker racks 20  45,00  900,00
Zand vrij maken
Schoonmaak uren Movingheads 14  45,00  630,00
Zand vrij maken
Schoonmaak uren sunstrips 8  45,00  360,00
Zand vrij maken

 21.351,00
Betalingstermijn: Binnen 14 dagen
totaal bedrag BTW perc. BTW bedrag TOTAAL
 21.351,00 19,0%  4.056,69  25.407,69

----------


## Gast1401081

dacht het al... Heerlijk Helder Ziend..

enne, lijkt me eerder dat hij de installatie wil verkopen.
Gezandstraalde truss heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, maar is oom meteen total-loss. Dus das aanschaf. 

Verder moet het een behoorlijk groot bedrijf zijn, als alle werkzaamheden door 2 man technische dienst worden uitgevoerd zijn deze de volgende maanden wel druk. 

Anekdote : 

Ooit werd ik gebeld door een " collega" die en antieke SA-W-bin set had gekocht, maar deze op een festivalletje op een 1000W aggregaatje had aangesloten. 
Dat fikte dus uit na de eerste trap op de bassdrum.  Ik was daar toevallig ook, en heb ff snel langs de rooie lampjes op de versterkers gekeken... clipclipclip.. 
Maar de verhuurder dacht dat ik alles moedwillig had vernield, omdat ik die klus eerst zou draaien, voor een iets ander bedrag. 

Vervolgens heb ik hem voorgerekend wat de schade nou eigenlijk was, qua recone's. Dat was meteen de helft van wat hij in gedachten had. Maar aangezien de ouwe drivers al meer dan 5 jaar oud waren, en dus afgeschreven, heb ik m geadviseerd er 5 jaar ouwe recones weer in te zetten..... ook afgeschreven.. 

Conclusie : eerst aantonen dat de truss defect is, en niet meer te gebruiken. 
Daarna aantonen dat die truss bij aanvang nieuw was, en nog nooit gebruikt. 
Voor de electronica: wie heeft het bediend? Hijzelf?  Wie was er verantwoordelijk voor de bescherming van eea? Hijzelf? Wie gaat het schoonmaken? Hijzelf? 

een gemiddelde advocaat ( die ik je met dit soort bedragen wel aanraadt, trouwens, ff briefje de deur uit door een advocaat doet vaak wonderen) schiet hier gaten in van heb ik jou daar. 

Lees vooral de kleine lettertjes van het contract even na. Of beter : laat die advocaat dat doen.

----------


## JB_sound_light

> Voor de electronica: wie heeft het bediend? Hijzelf?  Wie was er verantwoordelijk voor de bescherming van eea? Hijzelf? Wie gaat het schoonmaken? Hijzelf? 
> 
> een gemiddelde advocaat ( die ik je met dit soort bedragen wel aanraadt, trouwens, ff briefje de deur uit door een advocaat doet vaak wonderen) schiet hier gaten in van heb ik jou daar. 
> 
> Lees vooral de kleine lettertjes van het contract even na. Of beter : laat die advocaat dat doen.



Ik ben zelf geen techneut maar begrijp sowieso niet hoe truss total loss beschadigt kan raken van rondvliegend zand.
De verhuurder was verantwoordelijk voor het hele technische pakket. Van stroom, tot de inhuur van al het A/V, tot de bediening tot de overkapping/podiums.

Om een idee te geven: er zijn bij de podiums ter bescherming van de apparatuur gaasdoeken gebruikt. Dit o.a. aan de kant v/h podium waar de wind (en dus zand) pal op stond. Dit is toch gewoon vragen om problemen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Vond je al net iets te eerlijk met antwoorden op onze vragen. :Wink: 
Zoals ik het lees heeft het hele spul op z'n kop in het zand gelegen....
En om truss te zandstralen is er wel een beetje meer nodig dan windkracht 6 en wat zand.

----------


## moderator

Niet om spelbreker te willen zijn, maar wie verantwoordelijk is voor welke schade aan deze set is op basis van de, inmiddels drie pagina's lange, discussie niet op te maken.
Het productiecontract zal ter aanvulling op het Nederlands Recht van kracht zijn.
Lijkt me dat een schade expert hier een prima oordeel over kan geven, dat is precies de reden waarom die mannen bestaan.

----------


## jack

Gezandstraald ........... tuurlijk met een beetje zand en windkracht 6


Lijkt mij  meer op een wanhopige poging van een bedrijf de gaande crisis te overbruggen...

Bij gebrek aan klussen wordt men zeer creatief.... 

zeker op kantoor..

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik ben zelf geen techneut maar begrijp sowieso niet hoe truss total loss beschadigt kan raken van rondvliegend zand.
> De verhuurder was verantwoordelijk voor het hele technische pakket. Van stroom, tot de inhuur van al het A/V, tot de bediening tot de overkapping/podiums.



Wat ik me ook afvraag is hoe BLANK ALUMINIUM truss er struktureel slechter op zou worden als ie (voor 0,1mm) tot op het BLANKE metaal wordt gezandstraald. Met windkracht... 6? Als ie nou in de Sahara had gestaan kan ik me er nog wat bij voorstellen, maar volgens mij is die truss niet stuk, alleen grondig schoongemaakt.  :Wink: 

Gefeliciteerd, volgens mij probeert je verhuurder je gewoon een berg geld uit de zak te kloppen. Nooit geweten dat een kleurfilter voor een Atomic scroller 176 euro kost. 142,50 voor de reparatie van een actieve Sunstrip? Dat is gewoon jou de afschrijving van zijn Sunstrips in de maag splitsen, en van dat geld splinternieuwe kopen...

----------


## showband

je bent niet: www.jbsound.be ?





> Ik geloof dat het windkracht 6 was die dag, waardoor er dus echt sprake was van een "zandstorm". Dit is normaal gesproken niet het geval natuurlijk. Dit had ik dus zo ook niet verwacht.



aan het strand waait het altijd fors harder dan in het binnenland. Windje 5 haalt het altijd wel. En 6 is niet raar.

zandstralen is ook niets nieuws. Ik ken via via een band die een spinternieuwe bedrijfsbus had geleend en in de duinen had geparkeerd. Die was bijna tot op het metaal kaalgehaald aan het eind van de avond.... Dat is niet verzekerd! Of truss mechanisch sterkte kwijt is hangt van de staat af. "Mat" is niet erg, maar "lassen aangetast" durf ik niets van te zeggen. En JA, een avond in het zand is prima in staat om zaken totall loss te halen. Dank U wel.

gaas doeken gebruiken is gebruikelijk bij wind. omdat anders je tenten snel gaan vliegen. en zelfs dat helpt vaak niet goed:


Oude truss gebruiken en apparatuur tegen zand beschermen is ook belangrijk....
Het bedienen van strandevenenmenten is een vak waar je net iets meer verstand van de omstandigheden voor nodig hebt. Ik speel al 30 jaar op het strand als hagenees en muzikant en blijf mij ieder jaar weer verbazen over de idioten die de boel organiseren, de vergunningen doen en de verhuurders en bands die er weer in tuinen.

Als de verhuurder prachtige eerste keuze truss en parren naar het strand stuurt is ie wel een beetje van de pot gerukt. Een trosje parren schrijven strandtenten in een seizoen af. Dan is het echt alleen bloemkolen en roest. Na een maand hangen de onderdelen er al naast. Dat gaat enorm hard.

overigens  voor bands dit artikel nog eens geschreven:
http://members.ziggo.nl/showband/strandtenten.htm
(voor de site musicfrom/blad van zuidhollandse popunie)
Daar staan bekende gevallen wel in. Ook de opmerking over apparatuur en de slechte combinaltie van zand en zilte lucht. (dat zilt is nog wel het ergste)
_"de zand/zout omstandigheden gaan je  apparatuur aantasten. Een dag je spullen op een strandtent zetten is al  een enorme aanslag. Onderschat dat niet! "_

Maar de ervaring is ook wel dat de strandexploitanten dit ook prima weten! En in de uitbesteding liegen dat ze scheel zien om maar aan goedkope offertes te komen. Desnoods de PA uit limburg laten komen. Net zo lang tot ze weer een sukkel gevonden hebben.

overigens:
https://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ri...n-gewaaid.html

----------


## theo

Ach Woon op Ameland, reis van tent naar tent door t zand.
Valt wel mee t zit overal maar met een compressor kom je een heel eind, tuurlijk zit alles eronder.
Maar dat weet je als je een strandfeest doet, ook met windkracht 7 of meer.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Tsja t zal je spul zijn. Ohja was ons spul.

----------


## showband

> De verhuurder was verantwoordelijk voor het hele technische pakket. Van  stroom, tot de inhuur van al het A/V, tot de bediening tot de  overkapping/podiums.
> 
> Om een idee te geven: er zijn bij de podiums ter bescherming van de  apparatuur gaasdoeken gebruikt. Dit o.a. aan de kant v/h podium waar de  wind (en dus zand) pal op stond. Dit is toch gewoon vragen om problemen?



was ie verantwoordelijk voor de spullen. En heeft ie ze daarom neergezet met de eis dat jij aansprakelijk bent voor schade?
 of was ie verantwoordelijk voor de WERKING en het heelhouden?

Als jij "voor een buitenfestival" een lijst apparatuur + opbouw hebt laten komen.
en die man wordt ter plaatse geconfronteert met strand dan is ie al een stuk minder aansprakelijk dan wanneer je hem duidelijk als " werkende setup op het strand in weer en wind tot windje 7"  hebt gehuurd en tijdens de bouw nog eens extra gewezen hebt op het weerbericht en de omstandigheden.

----------


## SPS

Gezandstraald... betekent dat alle brildragende bezoekers ook gelijk naar de opticien konden voor nieuwe glazen.. :Wink:

----------


## speakertech

Als ik de prijslijst zie, wordt er hier en daar wel wat gesjoemeld.
Van cd-spelers, zijn er faders en printen vervangen. Fader snap ik nog, maar printen? Hebben ze in het water gelegen dan?
In mengpanelen zitten faders en ook printen, maar deze laatste hoeven dan weer niet vervangen te worden.
Sunstrips,  triax en voeding doorgebrand. Hebben die dingen geen kortsluitvaste  voedingen zekeringen etc? Als de gebruiksaanwinzing even was  doorgenomen, had de eigenaar kunnen weten dat ze alleen voor droge  ruimtes geschikt zijn en niet in de open lucht, dom, dom, dom.
Versterker racks had je minimaal kunnen inpakken met een stevig zeil.
Zoals  ik al schreef, het plaatsen van een kantoor of regiecontainer kost maar  een fractie van de geclaimde kosten. De verhuurder weet dus absoluut  niet wat hij met zijn spullen kan. Dat is nog dommer. Ik zou er maar  geen advocaat meer aan wagen om de schadekosten te innen. Ben je die  centen en de proceskosten ook nog kwijt.
Ik vraag me trouwens af of  ik de enige verhuurder ben die ook wel eens een paar dagen geen werk  heeft. Die tijd kun je heel nuttig besteden voor onderhoud. Er zijn maar  weinig bedrijven, die elk uur te gelde kunnen maken.
Zo kan er van de lijst nog wel het een en ander geschrapt worden.

Speakertech

----------


## Rieske

Ik neem aan dat de schade eerst door een verzekeringsexpert zal worden getaxeerd en anders je dit door een onafhankelijke partij uitvoeren.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als ik de prijslijst zie, wordt er hier en daar wel wat gesjoemeld.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ik vraag me trouwens af of  ik de enige verhuurder ben die ook wel eens een paar dagen geen werk  heeft. Die tijd kun je heel nuttig besteden voor onderhoud. Er zijn maar  weinig bedrijven, die elk uur te gelde kunnen maken.
> Zo kan er van de lijst nog wel het een en ander geschrapt worden.



Sowieso vind ik het vreemd: Er wordt geclaimd dat alle Sunstrips nieuwe voedingen en triac's nodig hebben? Dan moet er toch wel meer gebeurd zijn dan alleen een strandfeestje met wat zand.

Enne... 12 uur werk voor het schoonmaken van een stel line-array kastjes als ze alleen zand hebben gehapt? Schoonblazen met de compressor en ze moeten het toch als het goed is gewoon weer doen... maar als je daar ook 45 euro PER UUR voor in rekening brengt, dan zul je natuurlijk wel de meest geweldige feestjes-met-bobo's als klanten hebben. Je zal het maar hebben dat je dat line-arraytje voor de koningin hangt en ze ziet dat er een krasje op de grill zit...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Allereerst siert het je dat je je bekend maakt, volgende keer gewoon meteen eerlijk zijn, we zijn (meestal) profi genoeg om mee te denken. als opdrachtgever ben je onze klant, en die willen we ook helpen.

ik zou beginnen met een jurist, daarna ook samen met die beste man alle bewijslast opvragen, dus voor/na foto's, en aanschafdata en staat van het materiaal, ook zijn afschrijvingstermijnen voor de belasting opvragen. Bij het KNMI en Estofex kun je nagaan of er weerwaarschuwingen zijn geweest, en wat het voorspelde weer was. heb zo eens bij een evenement aangetoond dat er wel degelijk een stormwaarschuwing was afgegeven en dat daarom org. nalatig was.

Als ik dan ook lees dat er 1 persoon 1,5 week fulltime bezig met schoonmaken.. ik weet niet hoor.. maar dan heb je toch echt verkeerd personeel. Movingheadje schoonmaken lukt je in een uur, max; zeker als het alleen zand betreft. Als aluminium trouwens beschadigd is, zou al het plastic op die heads dat ook moeten zijn.

hou ons op de hoogte! is een interessante casus.

----------


## R. den Ridder

En? 1,5 week verder....nog nieuws?

----------


## qvt

Ben ook erg benieuwd hoe dit loopt/afgelopen is?!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik snap dat juridische treintje traag rijden.
Maar in elk geval kun je die 'zandstraal' lulkoek voor die truss toch aanvechten.
Zandstralen is trouwens verboden.
Daar krijg je fijnstof van meen ik - zeker in combinatie met zeezout. 
Maar die materiaalverhuurder is gewoon een laaielichter
en de tussenpersoon niet al te slim geweest met het huren bij die grapjas,
en niet met zijn eigen RI&E voor zand/strand-gebruik.

Risico's zijn niet altijd alleen maar van gevaar voor leven of welzijn van personen.
Soms zijn risico's ook puur van financiele / aansprakelijkheids aard.
Daarvoor moeten personen of bedrijven toch ook een WA-verzekering hebben.

Maar enige ontwikkeling zal er in deze zaak toch wel zijn?

----------


## JB_sound_light

Bedankt voor jullie interesse in deze "case".

Er is wat navraag gedaan naar de schades waarbij ik als opdrachtgever neig naar het weerleggen van de aansprakelijk van de geleden schades. Dit aangezien ik van mening ben dat de leverancier in kwestie nalatig is geweest.

Dit is uiteraard geen fijne zaak dus er is op dit moment contact met alle betrokken partijen hoe dit het beste verder opgepakt kan worden. Er staan nu twee partijen tegenover elkaar dus het nu zaak dit volwassen en op een zo goed mogelijke manier op te lossen.

Wordt vervolgd!

----------


## speakertech

Hoe zou dit gevalletje opgelost zijn?

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

TS is al tijden niet meer op het forum geweest dus denk niet dat we het ooit nog te weten komen.

----------

